# Rtorrent MagnetUI Support

## gannggstaz

I've been using rtorrent for a while now and after booting up my gentoo system for the first time in a few months, MagnetUI links no longer work. 

When I download a magnetUI link or paste it into rtorrent, I get the .meta file, rtorrent connects to dht, and it successfuly finds nodes.  After this, nothing happens and rtorrent occasionally tries connecting to dht again. A while ago the .meta file would be replaced with a .torrent file and the torrent would download, but now I only get the alphanumeric string .meta file.

I've been using the given Bash script in combination with links browser to get magnet links, and downloading a .torrent file works. Other threads have said to change dht settings or encryption settings but that has had no effect.

----------

